# Reserva privada skywalker og kush



## mrueeda (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey there ! I'm searching some infos on this strain of the RP boys, on the site is told to be skywalker og X og#18, so i personnaly emailed DNA to ask them if the original skywalker og cut was used in the cross and they confirmed that, but you know business is business. Anyone who has grown this strain could share their experience ?


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 1, 2012)

I hear that they used the skywalker strain. I think it has Mazar in it? I heard it wasnt the OG cut, Id like to lnow who knows what? Im a big fan of DNA. Maybe they are part of the site and would like to chime in?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 1, 2012)

Paul, it's the Skywalker OG cut, not Dutch Passion's Blueberry x Mazar. Total polar opposites. 
I was gifted 2 beans from a friend and one was a dud, the other one turned out good. Slower veg than what I'm used to with OGs, virtually no side branching. I top and tie down anyway, but if you don't, be prepared to top just to get a cutting. This one turned out to be a lower yielder of super dense buds. I've grown the #18 before and this pheno is really similar in smell and taste, but the dried buds resemble the pics I've seen of the Skywalker. Taste is super skunky lemon fuel and it really coats your mouth. 9 weeks flowering. Keep in mind this is one pheno, there's probably better ones to be had. This one is good though, if you're patient and don't mind topping/supercropping/tying down, you can get decent yields.


----------



## Vapekush (Sep 1, 2012)

A buddy of mine is working with this strain right now and it's pretty much what the captain said. Slow veg, kind of lanky looking (not a lot of leaves) but dense buds... My buddy's doubled if not tripled in size when it was switched to flower.


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 1, 2012)

This really seems interesting guys...Super dense and crystally nugs from what i see...Some serius pheno hunting should be done to show its real potential. Thanks for the info very appreciated !


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2012)

I hope and believe they used the real skywalker og cut. The plnt right there capt looks serious.


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 2, 2012)

Capt, How are you so sure? I see you are a vet here and Im not trying to doubt your advice but who is sure? Are you cool with the DNA boys? Are you one of them and Im not familiar? If so my apologies. But I do understand ths is a numbers game and just as heard only a few people say they think its the original skywalker cut, Ive heard just as many people claim its the Mazar cut so I dont know what to believe. Regardless, You obviously grew a hell of a plant there and it looks great. Im not talking shit by any means. You just seem so informed. What makes you so informed my friend?


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey paul ! Personally i don't think the captain is absolutely sure of this (i may be wrong), but his comment was based on his grow...the skywalker from dutch passion should be an almost totaly indica strain (90/10 declared by dp) and i think the plant in the images differs a lot from that strain. Obviously one plant is not a sufficient evidence, but people would notice that in a pack...Have you heard these rumors by people who have actually grown the RP skywalker og ? However just for info the skywalker from dp View attachment 2317912


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> Capt, How are you so sure? I see you are a vet here and Im not trying to doubt your advice but who is sure? Are you cool with the DNA boys? Are you one of them and Im not familiar? If so my apologies. But I do understand ths is a numbers game and just as heard only a few people say they think its the original skywalker cut, Ive heard just as many people claim its the Mazar cut so I dont know what to believe. Regardless, You obviously grew a hell of a plant there and it looks great. Im not talking shit by any means. You just seem so informed. What makes you so informed my friend?


I don't know if it's the true skywalker cut they're working with since I've never grown it, but I can tell you for sure with 100% certainty, there is no fucking Mazar or Blueberry in this og. Your friend telling you this stuff is full of shit and making you look stupid in return. And by your attitude, I'd swear you have a problem with me, if so, fuck off cuz I don't give a shit. Yeah I'm one of the DNA boys, smartass.


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys dont loose the calm !
Here is a photo of what should be the original cut (from what ive read the three leaves seem to be a distinctive characteristic in the growth phase)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 2, 2012)

Heres some pics I found


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn your an asshole. Read what I said, I complimented you plenty. I was just curious where you got your info. And I dont have a friend who tells me things, I read things. Just as you do. You obviously havnt much more experience than I on the matter, except you grew one plant... I had no problem with you. But it seems like you are some fat ass who sits at a computer and over compensates for non sense. Im sorry for your small penis bro. You dont want a problem just relax


----------



## bde0001 (Sep 2, 2012)

come on girls stop being so sensitive


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 3, 2012)

Alright, I'm done in this thread. I posted my pics and info. I don't work for DNA or hang out with them (duh) so I DON'T know if DNA is using the true SW OG cut. But I can say whatever they're using it is NOT DP's Skywalker (Mazar x Blueberry). I think suggesting that DNA thinks everyone is so stupid, that they could use something like that and pass it off as OG is retarded. I'm out.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 3, 2012)

ive grown the DP skywalker and it is so different that it is unmistakable, and i also doubt DNA used Dutch Passion genetics as it sucked

real skywalker is a sativa dom OG and grows like a sativa OG vs DP Skywalker that grows like a indica hybrid


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 3, 2012)

If I remember correctly i just said I heard it was the Mazar cross. I didnt breed the two. Im not into arguing on the internet, this is troll shit. Like you I offered my two cents and got flamed for it. Id digress but this thread isnt about mine and Capts drama. Fact is, Ive got $300 on a round trip ticket to say any of this shit to my face. Im willing to pay to expose you as a fuck. I didnt want any problems, I think I said that too. My apologies mruedda, I see we got caught up in a scuffle. I hope the information you were looking for has been delivered to you, if not Once again I apologize.


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 3, 2012)

Ehy no prob here, everyone has expressed his opinion, as in this case noone apart the DNA boys knows the absolute truth about that. We can just observe some grows of the strain and formulate hypothesis... I really dont get why to attack each other like that with no reason... However the information and the photos posted so far make me think that maybe they really used the original cut, but thats just my op... Possibly will grow out a pack and come back with a journal in the future...


----------



## Redeye Bri (Sep 3, 2012)

I have one in veg right now and whatever the lineage, it is a special plant. Mine is more vigorous and healthy than anything else but my Pineapple Express. Can't wait to flower it out and see those super frosty buds.


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 3, 2012)

Ehy Red post some pics so we could make comparisons !


----------



## Redeye Bri (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll post some pics, but it is not a good comparison because I run a perpetual micro cab and keep short bonsai moms to clone. Here she is, 9 days after a haircut. This plant responds so well to being cut and topped. The clones I took 9 days ago are rooting and by Friday will be put in micro hempy's to flower.


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah youre right, its tough to compare, but seems a little vigorous milf mom...how old is she ? Keep us informed during the flower !


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope you do get a ten pack and post the grow. Id like to see it. And anyone have any clue about those 3 fingure leaves? Is that a signature right off? I started a thread last month about best OG genetics, Im gonna ask there. Will get back to ya


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 3, 2012)

Feel free to join me, here the link. Hope this helps some 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/551545-best-og-genetics-3.html


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 3, 2012)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> I hope you do get a ten pack and post the grow. Id like to see it. And anyone have any clue about those 3 fingure leaves? Is that a signature right off? I started a thread last month about best OG genetics, Im gonna ask there. Will get back to ya


From what i read on other forums seems to be a distinctive sign of the original cut, but you know it can be lost trough the cross, however in the images posted by capt some leaves seemed three bladed in veg...And thanks for the link, keep me informed if you find somethin out...!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 3, 2012)

mrueeda said:


> Ehy no prob here, everyone has expressed his opinion, as in this case noone apart the DNA boys knows the absolute truth about that. We can just observe some grows of the strain and formulate hypothesis... I really dont get why to attack each other like that with no reason... However the information and the photos posted so far make me think that maybe they really used the original cut, but thats just my op... Possibly will grow out a pack and come back with a journal in the future...


if it has skywalker og in it and claims to be the sativa og pheno from LA then there is absolutly no way any reputable breeder could or would ever make the mistake of miidentification or mis us of a name in order to sell seeds.

here is a top bud shot of my mazaar cross skywalker
it grew almsolt ike a thia stick trait cross, spears like sticks of nugs all the way up


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeh man i also tend to trust DNA, only good experience with them by far, moreover if they really used the DP skywalker i think they would have pointed out in their product description: 

"When people ask for a good yielding OG Kush variety they are talking about the Skywalker Kush!This is a very sought after clone in the States and now we are very proud to present this strain to the world! The Skywalker tastes similar to our OG Kush, but the yield has increased a lot. The Skywalker also makes for a great concentrate plant, giving above average yields of hash as well as having a great complex flavour.
With it's high THC, the Skywalker Kush will produce big dense flowers with lots of resin. Flowering in 9 weeks gives you the chance to have multiple high yielding crops a year. You can super crop Skywalker or you can "top" her, either way she responds great and rewards you with exceptional herb. Now all can see what the hype is about.
Genetics: Skywalker x The OG #18
Flowering Time: 8-9+ weeks

Yield: 500-600/m[SUP]2[/SUP]" 

They are specifically refering to the skywalker clone, think that if they wanted to cheat on the name they would be more generic...


----------



## whiteberries (Sep 19, 2012)

Pure OG funk...the RP Skywalker

*Vader*
View attachment 2340423View attachment 2340424 dark, musky, OG greatness.

*Jedi*
 Lemony dankenfuel 

There's more phenos....a lot of diversity in Reserva's Skywalker kush. Those two are my keepers from a 6 pack.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 19, 2012)

Mines only a week old but doing ok so far. (Left)

Purple wreck from reserva pravada on the other hand is a freaking rockstar. (right)

@ 10 days 







Roots poking out 3 gal pot @ day 15


----------



## whiteberries (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice...they're lovin those LEDs.


----------



## Hypnos (Sep 19, 2012)

I can tell you what it most likely is.
As mentioned in the description they have used the original Skywalker OG clone to create this strain and if you think about it there is only one option that makes sense:
It has to be:
Skywalker OG clone x OG#18
Of course there is no other way to bring a clone to seed and what makes more sense than hitting it with the OG#18.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 19, 2012)

That's funny considering the description tells you it's Skywalker x OG 18. There's no mystery there. And I don't see how anyone could think that they use DP's Skywalker instead of the Skywalker OG. Common sense people, common sense.

Genetics: Skywalker x The OG #18
Flowering Time: 8-9+ weeks
Yield: 500-600/m2


Hypnos said:


> I can tell you what it most likely is.
> As mentioned in the description they have used the original Skywalker OG clone to create this strain and if you think about it there is only one option that makes sense:
> It has to be:
> Skywalker OG clone x OG#18
> Of course there is no other way to bring a clone to seed and what makes more sense than hitting it with the OG#18.


----------



## mrjonesez (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a og master. that plant definately has alot of og in it with the way it vines all over the place. it looks better than my old school shit from the way it looks. hey capt, can you please refer me to a trusting seed bank to get that good looking bitch.

people on here really really get into this stuff man. nobody is knocking anyone or anything. they are just curious

So is this skywalker og18 im looking for?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 20, 2012)

mrjonesez said:


> I am a og master. that plant definately has alot of og in it with the way it vines all over the place. it looks better than my old school shit from the way it looks. hey capt, can you please refer me to a trusting seed bank to get that good looking bitch.
> 
> people on here really really get into this stuff man. nobody is knocking anyone or anything. they are just curious
> 
> So is this skywalker og18 im looking for?


It's called skywalker kush, is from Reserva Privada, and I'd either order a pack from The Seed Depot or some singles from Castle Seeds. A friend over at the seed depot forums said he got a fat yielding skywalker pheno that had the sour bite from the #18. He said he actually liked it better than the Skywalker clone, so I just ordered some more beans to play with.


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 20, 2012)

Hypnos said:


> I can tell you what it most likely is.
> As mentioned in the description they have used the original Skywalker OG clone to create this strain and if you think about it there is only one option that makes sense:
> It has to be:
> Skywalker OG clone x OG#18
> Of course there is no other way to bring a clone to seed and what makes more sense than hitting it with the OG#18.


Actually you could even make an s1 to create seeds which are very close to the original clone...But this wouldnt be breading, just selfing systematically a plant...However they really made a stupid error with that description, i mean, you breed a good genetic, you have the original clone and when it comes to write two words on what the strain is like you shoot yourself in the foot ! They were probably very high in that moment...


----------



## whiteberries (Sep 20, 2012)

Got mine from attitude seedbank...My Jedi pheno, day 67...Main cola's all nute burned so this one's looking better than the main. 

 

Vader pheno, 3rd dominant cola day 67...



And there's 3 other phenos I got from a 6-pack. Vader & Jedi are the winners.


----------



## stilltoolazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome pix! Started my Skywalker beans! Two weeks from germination. 2of2 popped...exhibiting great growth.will post pix in couple hours


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, I'm back to report on how she smokes. Like I said earlier, I run a micro sog so weights and stuff are arbitrary, but I harvested some Skywalker Kush on Nov. 17th and after a proper dry and cure I sampled it last night. My disclaimer is that I don't live in a medical state and have not been able to sample all of the different elite varieties that are out, which is why I am growing some. 

It harvested about as good as anything else I am growing, except for the Critical Jack, which blows everything else away. Mine was fairly leafy and the most difficult to trim of the 5 strains I have harvested so far. It is also, by far, the stickiest of the lot but smelsl real nice, like flowers and fuel.

After 3 bong rips last night and I felt complete body relaxation. The taste is like it smells, floral and fuely. Everything seemed to slow down and my mind was quiet, while my senses became very alert and my perception seemed very heightened. It was euphoric and relaxing, with some psychedelic thoughts and images like I haven't experienced on pot for years. There was no raciness or paranoia. After about 2 hours of stoned, relaxed bliss I fell asleep and slept for over 10 hours! I haven't slept that well in years. I actually woke up refreshed rather than dragging myself out of bed.

Like I said, I don't have access to elite cuts and nothing I smoke has a name, but I have been smoking for over 20 years and this is some of the best pot I have ever smoked. I wouldn't smoke it during the day unless you want to be real lazy, but for the evening this is primo smoke from Reserva Privada.


----------



## mrueeda (Dec 7, 2012)

Good report...You're not the only one praising the effects of this strain...Heard many saying that it has more active high compared to most ogs...Very interesting strain !


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 29, 2013)

mrueeda said:


> From what i read on other forums seems to be a distinctive sign of the original cut, but you know it can be lost trough the cross, however in the images posted by capt some leaves seemed three bladed in veg...And thanks for the link, keep me informed if you find somethin out...!


clone clone clone


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jan 29, 2013)

ecsdf1 said:


> clone clone clone


Did you sign up to revive a thread to troll it? At least find something positive to say or find something better to do.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 29, 2013)

i believe thats why they had 3 blades so low on the plant. i believe capt's pics were of clones.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 29, 2013)

not trying to troll. looking for info on this strain. capts pics were the best i had seen. i came back to see them and they were gone. i read through the thread for the 2nd time and commented ..... sorry


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol. Well, my Skywalker from seed does the three leaf thing as well, so as mentioned, I believe it is just a genetic trait.


----------



## handyman80 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is skywalker og also called euphoria? I just got this clone from my local dispensary and they call it euphoria.when i looked up euphoria leafly said aka skywalker og. It does have the 3 leaf thing goin as i read earlier in this thread.


----------



## mrueeda (Jan 30, 2013)

Many og cuts present the three leaf trait...of course the skywalker is one of them..but u really cant tell just by that...


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 30, 2013)

I hear ya fellas. I meant no harm. check this out though ....... TALK ABOUT CUSTOMER SERVICE! note when i sent them the email and when they responded. DNA customer service = TOP NOTCH!

: Skywalker Kush Lineage Show Details 
From

DNA Genetics Info 
To

**********ME! 


[FONT=arial, sans-serif] The blueberry x mazar that Dutch passion stock, I do believe, is a completely different strain, simply given the same name. The Skywalker we use was an OG Kush phenotype grown out for its high yields which has been a big hit in California so we stabilized it in seed form by crossing it with our already stable OG Kush, bringing about, the Skywalker Kush, great OG Kush taste, if not better, big yielding like the Skywalker, if not bigger! [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Peace, DNA[/FONT]



On Wed, Jan 30, 2013 at 1:39 PM, Joshua *****> wrote:
RP staff

 Hi guys/gals i am a long time rp/dna fan and have a quick question about the parents of your skywalker kush. Is it

Dutch Passions mazar x blueberry "skywalker" x og kush 
OR
Skywalker og "cut" x og kush

Any response would be greatly appreciated. Peace JJ

​



-- 
_Sint Nicolaasstraat 41_

_1012 NJ Amsterdam_

_Netherlands_
_Tel: +31(0)20 778 7220 - Fax: +31(0)20 777 1696 _
_KvK #: 34225036_


----------



## whiteberries (Mar 1, 2013)

Hypnos said:


> I can tell you what it most likely is.
> As mentioned in the description they have used the original Skywalker OG clone to create this strain and if you think about it there is only one option that makes sense:
> It has to be:
> Skywalker OG clone x OG#18
> Of course there is no other way to bring a clone to seed and what makes more sense than hitting it with the OG#18.


And the other would be to reverse the Skywalker clone itself...and releasing that. Instead of releasing Sky18 which is a new strain entirely. Pisses me off that they even named it Skywalker....It isn't the SkywalkerOG I know and love AT ALL. Granted I got 1 keeper out of 1 6-pack of beans, which is pretty good, but, if it had been a selfed skywalker, I might actually end up with a pheno that IS the Skywalker. My 6 beans were all different phenos, NONE OF THEM WERE Skywalker. Had one I called Vader...That was a keeper. Potent as shit, tasted like awesome feels....all that, still would'nt call it Skywalker.

"The blueberry x mazar that Dutch passion stock, I do believe, is a completely different strain, simply given the same name. The Skywalker we use was an OG Kush phenotype grown out for its high yields which has been a big hit in California so we stabilized it in seed form by crossing it with our already stable OG Kush, bringing about, the Skywalker Kush, great OG Kush taste, if not better, big yielding like the Skywalker, if not bigger!" -DNA

It's not stable at all. "...by crossing it with our already stable OG Kush." When they did this, crossing the clone with the OG18 fem pollen, they created feminized F1's, that means every single plant's gonna be different, and some will be utter shit. I had 1 utter POS in my 6 pack. 2 OK's, 1 ehhhh I'll smoke it, and 2 keepers (by looks, taste left me with 1 keeper.) By no means is Reserva Privada's "Skywalker Kush" a stable strain. Delving in further I can tell you 2 were sativa-dom, 2 were indica-dom, 1 was 50/50 mix and 1 was a 12+ week pure sativa. That's about all I can say about it...You might find some great stuff, but you might not. It's a crapshoot like everything else.


----------



## whiteberries (Mar 1, 2013)

And ecsdf1 I sent that same email, never got a response.


----------



## DirtyDiesel (Apr 19, 2013)

My girls did the same.. The three blades was really weird.. They also were really branchy in beginning but eventually really thickened out.. I'm still vegn but does n e one else notice the dark nature of the leaves? My phenos look exactly like the pics in 420 magazine but in jus wondering if others notice the dark Trend.. I've also noticed this strain seems to not need much nutes at all


----------



## Clink78 (Apr 28, 2013)

DirtyDiesel said:


> My girls did the same.. The three blades was really weird.. They also were really branchy in beginning but eventually really thickened out.. I'm still vegn but does n e one else notice the dark nature of the leaves? My phenos look exactly like the pics in 420 magazine but in jus wondering if others notice the dark Trend.. I've also noticed this strain seems to not need much nutes at all



Mine has dark green leaves as well, and just like yours she seems to not need any food... she looks fantastic


----------



## kindnug (Apr 28, 2013)

Your not going to get any stable+identical plants with OGKUSH in it...
I thought that was obvious by now OG kush is a special pheno. that was found.
Stabilizing a specific phenotype takes more time than these breeders are willing to put into it.
^I've yet to grow any fem. beans that were identical from germ. to smoke.
Mr. Nice is the only breeder I've had true stabilized strains from> I'm sure there are others though.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 28, 2013)

^^^^ same here ..3 blades ..really dark ..no nutes


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 28, 2013)

4 of 6 beans popped & are under my t-5s at this point theyre really little ill be doing a thread soon from start to finish ill try to post it in general marijuana growing as i really dont want to do a grow journal but i would like a thread where people could share their experiences as well


----------



## DirtyDiesel (Jun 7, 2013)

Well finally about done.. I switched my method from supersoil to jus using all nectar of the gods goods. I recommend this to anyone by the way! Pricy but fully worth the investment.. I am pretty pleased with the result.. Completely soaked very fuely smell.. Decent yield not great but not complaining due to quality.. This strain was really sturdy and I'm pretty impressed.. Might not be true skywalker but it seems to grow/smell like an og genetics of some sort.. Either way very happy ... Jus veg a little longer.. She seems to be a slow veg strain she takes off in 12/12 but as usual great long veg=awesome yield.. Don't let the three leaves n darkness trip ya out either seems generic had it all the way through


----------



## DirtyDiesel (Jun 7, 2013)

Meant *genetic not generic ^^^ lol


----------



## two2brains (Jun 7, 2013)

Barneys critical kush has 3 blade leaves too

and just so you know it IS og x skywalker (mazar x blueberry)

critical kush and reservas skywalker are basically the same thing except the critical doesnt have any blueberry in it because both critical and mazar are afghani x skunk #1

if u want the faster growing more stretchy hybrid (og) pheno then get barneys critical.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 8, 2013)

View attachment 2691844View attachment 2691845View attachment 2691846im in it now 3 finger leaves abound but advancing to 5 will soon see how this stuff acts as im not an experienced og grower


----------



## Unequalibrium (Jun 9, 2013)

Lmao, get the fuck out of here. What nonsense.



two2brains said:


> Barneys critical kush has 3 blade leaves too
> 
> and just so you know it IS og x skywalker (mazar x blueberry)
> 
> ...


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 11, 2013)

i dont think the r/p skywalker resembles anything barneys farm has im not a big fan of barneys farm grew their pineapple chunk & g13-haze they were ok but nothing special & ill give an honest evaluation of the r/p skywalker when its done im hoping it makes the grade here is fresh pics as its still in training


----------



## DirtyDiesel (Jun 14, 2013)

Man horriblehurk mine looked identical to yur dark three blades.. I think they skywalker is a very touchy veg Ive had Two runs n this strain seem to really veg slow make sure to go longer on veg if u want a solid yield.. Don't let dark leaves trip u out totally genetic after seeing multiple picks.. I'm not sure if its 100% skywalker but it's for sure a kush with diesel fuel taste.. Very frosty! +rep reserva privada


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 14, 2013)

View attachment 2698672View attachment 2698673here is todays pics & 2 weeks ago pics im going to flip them 12/12 after i clone this weekend im feeling a lot better about ordering the skywalker


----------



## DirtyDiesel (Jun 15, 2013)

All my phenos were generally the same minor differences here and there.. But nothing big I think ull enjoy for sure! Post when done interested to see feedback.. I also used nectar for the gods nutes which were amazing!!! Jus thrown some organic love out there! Lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 15, 2013)

dirty diesel your info is dead on accurate & the fact youve completed a grow of this really has my attention & i have a general organics go-box & happy frog soil for my next grow how is the skywalker to clone??? as in the next day or so that is my next move


----------



## olivier (Dec 21, 2013)

horribleherk said:


> dirty diesel your info is dead on accurate & the fact youve completed a grow of this really has my attention & i have a general organics go-box & happy frog soil for my next grow how is the skywalker to clone??? as in the next day or so that is my next move


Ive done 2 RP Skywalker grows now. All have been the dark green gnarly variety except 1.. and shes in my garden and easily ready to chop on 49 days. 
All previous clones failed but this one will be re veged .


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2013)

i know its been awhile since ive posted here & since then ive completed my grow & for now im shut down but put some seeds away for when i start back up i really like the skywalker & will be starting back up with a self-pollinated #3 pheno ive been saving seeds from ive got quite a bit of work wrapped up in this strain but have been quite happy with the finished product


----------



## K man (May 6, 2017)

mrueeda said:


> Hey there ! I'm searching some infos on this strain of the RP boys, on the site is told to be skywalker og X og#18, so i personnaly emailed DNA to ask them if the original skywalker og cut was used in the cross and they confirmed that, but you know business is business. Anyone who has grown this strain could share their experience ?


What is the best way to tell if you have the real sky walker og kush from reserva privacy?


----------



## K man (May 6, 2017)

K man said:


> What is the best way to tell if you have the real sky walker og kush from reserva privacy?


Privada*


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2017)

K man said:


> Privada*


Throws 3- fingered leaves here& there throughout the grow


----------



## Ray Kudronic (May 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Throws 3- fingered leaves here& there throughout the grow


 
Wish I had a better shot, but her she is in week 7 flower, with some nice 3-fingered leaves.


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2017)

Ray Kudronic said:


> View attachment 3937792
> Wish I had a better shot, but her she is in week 7 flower, with some nice 3-fingered leaves.


it has been awhile since I've grown this but I'm seriously considering ordering some seeds it worked really good for me


----------



## Ray Kudronic (May 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it has been awhile since I've grown this but I'm seriously considering ordering some seeds it worked really good for me


One of my favorite's, I'll be keeping the skywalker around for a long time.


----------



## K man (May 7, 2017)

Redeye Bri said:


> I'll post some pics, but it is not a good comparison because I run a perpetual micro cab and keep short bonsai moms to clone. Here she is, 9 days after a haircut. This plant responds so well to being cut and topped. The clones I took 9 days ago are rooting and by Friday will be put in micro hempy's to flower.
> 
> View attachment 2319439View attachment 2319440View attachment 2319441





Redeye Bri said:


> I'll post some pics, but it is not a good comparison because I run a perpetual micro cab and keep short bonsai moms to clone. Here she is, 9 days after a haircut. This plant responds so well to being cut and topped. The clones I took 9 days ago are rooting and by Friday will be put in micro hempy's to flower.
> 
> View attachment 2319439View attachment 2319440View attachment 2319441


Hey


----------



## K man (May 7, 2017)

Redeye Bri said:


> Did you sign up to revive a thread to troll it? At least find something positive to say or find something better to do.


That's excellent news I just popped a 6pack of sky walker og Kush from reserva privada , first set of leaves on all of them are 3 fingered followed by 5 finger ones, hopefully they are the real deal, also showing a curled finger on each . Are there any other ways to tell if I have the real sky walker og?


----------



## K man (May 7, 2017)

K man said:


> That's excellent news I just popped a 6pack of sky walker og Kush from reserva privada , first set of leaves on all of them are 3 fingered followed by 5 finger ones, hopefully they are the real deal, also showing a curled finger on each . Are there any other ways to tell if I have the real sky walker og?


Thx herk


----------



## Mr.Head (May 7, 2017)

K man said:


> That's excellent news I just popped a 6pack of sky walker og Kush from reserva privada , first set of leaves on all of them are 3 fingered followed by 5 finger ones, hopefully they are the real deal, also showing a curled finger on each . Are there any other ways to tell if I have the real sky walker og?


If you bought it from RP it's as real as you're going to get in seed form. They have had that strain for a long while and it gets good reviews. 

That said it's still a strain from a clone only, don't expect to find clone only quality plants from every seed you pop.


----------



## horribleherk (May 7, 2017)

K man said:


> Thx herk


if you go to the search feature in the top rt. corner of riu you can look up my old thread it's called r/p skywalker round-2 there is a lot of pics & stuff


----------



## K man (May 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> if you go to the search feature in the top rt. corner of riu you can look up my old thread it's called r/p skywalker round-2 there is a lot of pics & stuff


Thanks Mr head , yeah from what I'm reading, R/p is a reputable, once again great news. This is my fourth grow , but first from them , I'm yet to grow any fire weed , just finished a couple of tatonka seeds not a lot of info on them they were a white rhino crossed with nawakosis , decent smoke ,just not fire . I've spent a few bucks on setting up and a 315 watt lec , just want to grow some killer shit , hope these are it !! Hey herk trying to find your thread , just I'm not very Tec savvy ,


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Jun 8, 2017)

I got 3 skywalkers growing there day 56 all 3 are very nice, the dark one smell very spicy , fuel, hashy the other two is very sweet hashy lemon fuel all 3 started stinking skunky at wk 2 veg


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 8, 2017)

Tw BuLLY said:


> I got 3 skywalkers growing there day 56 all 3 are very nice, the dark one smell very spicy , fuel, hashy the other two is very sweet hashy lemon fuel all 3 started stinking skunky at wk 2 veg


I don't go out on a limb & praise an over the counter strain the only issue I had with this strain is it's stretching it grows good , it yields decent for an og & it smokes good


----------

